# Lead water pipe as GEC.



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Anybody have experience with LEAD water mains being used as the GEC? I have been reading different viewpoints about using it. Some yes and some no. 
When upgrading an existing service do we still pick it up or tell the people about it and install two ground rods? I would be worried about bonding it as per the NEC and then have some reaction causing the LEAD to leach into the water. Code references would help. I know what the NEC says but are there any other standards to look to?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I never put any thought into it. It’s metallic so it needs to be bonded as far as I understand the NEC. 

BTW, when using the metallic water pipe you still need to ground rods as supplemental electrodes, unless you have an existing UFER to use.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Note to self- When visiting Long Island NY don't drink the water , it might be delivered thru lead pipes. 




You should only drink the water in your taps if you live where I do. It's delivered to you thru Bamboo piping.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I would tell the customer to have their water tested immediately. I would only bond it on the house side if it's iron, but not if it's lead, because that should have been abated by now. I would also go ahead with two ground rods and bond the interior water piping because when they replace the lead, they probably won't reinstall the grounds properly, if at all.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

joebanana said:


> I would tell the customer to have their water tested immediately. I would only bond it on the house side if it's iron, but not if it's lead, because that should have been abated by now. I would also go ahead with two ground rods and bond the interior water piping because when they replace the lead, they probably won't reinstall the grounds properly, if at all.


I never worry what the next dork is gonna do, Just what the last dork did. 

In October found an all stainless steel built in countertop with a custom built in cooktop from the 50's. Last guy to touch it before me was an appliance tech called in by the property manager to get cooktop burners working. He tied the center common of the burners to the frame of the grease pan below the burners cause he couldn't figure out which black old cloth covered wire was the Neutral wire. Old lady got shocked. Called the realtor, they send me. I isolated the old neutral and connected up the burners properly. Cant run a new cable to the location without saw cutting up the flooring. The steel countertop had 3-4 amps running thru it when the burners were on. Zero now. And I bonded the cooktop to the copper cold water just to make sure since I can't get a wire down to the service without cutting up floors as I mentioned earlier. Anyway, neutral is floating now. No more shocks. Watch out for the last guy before you.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Many areas in the country with old - 100 years plus water systems have lead piping. If the inside is well coated with minerals such as limestone, the lead won't leach out into the water. If they change the water chemistry that prevents corrosion then the lead could get exposed. Newark had that problem. It is a " don't go there secret". I was worried about electrolysis if there ever was current in the GEC. I installed two ground rods, bonded the water system, and told the owner about the lead pipe. From what I read the lead pipe in the ground is a very poor conductor and ground rods might be more effective. Everything I read was opinions but nothing official.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

kb1jb1 said:


> Many areas in the country with old - 100 years plus water systems have lead piping. If the inside is well coated with minerals such as limestone, the lead won't leach out into the water. If they change the water chemistry that prevents corrosion then the lead could get exposed. Newark had that problem. It is a " don't go there secret". I was worried about electrolysis if there ever was current in the GEC. I installed two ground rods, bonded the water system, and told the owner about the lead pipe. From what I read the lead pipe in the ground is a very poor conductor and ground rods might be more effective. Everything I read was opinions but nothing official.


 That's what happened in Flint too, changed the water chemistry. I guess if you could find a ground clamp that's lead rated, or listed, it would be okay, but I haven't ever seen one.


----------

